

HN Chicago Meetup: Wed 7pm - ezl

Howdy all,<p>Our monthly Hacker News Chicago meetup is Wed at Clark Street Ale House.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.meetup.com&#x2F;hnchicago&#x2F;events&#x2F;172979432&#x2F;<p>If you haven&#x27;t had a chance to come check out our events, this will be a good one to get started.  The weather is turning nice and we&#x27;ll be out on the outdoor patio at Clark Street Ale House.<p>Come meet collaborators, friends, entrepreneurs and tech enthusiasts and argue aimlessly about why your framework is better than mine. :)
======
tptacek
Wow, I had no idea. I'll see people there. Free drinks on me for anyone with a
truly awful job interview story.

------
thoughtpalette
Whoops! Totally missed seeing this.

Why is this post #99 four days later?

